# MAC interview next week!



## MakeupByJoyce (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm new to this board so I apologize if any of this has been posted before. I sent in my resume to the MAC and now I have my first interview next thursday with the MAC cosmetics regional recruiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . She wrote me an email saying this interview will only take about 30 minutes and I will have to fill out an application when I arrive. I'm hoping someone can shed some light on what I can expect so I can prepare myself. feel free to link me if this has been discussed in another thread. So.. a few questions. how would your girl;s suggest i wear my makeup to the interview? should i go all out or keep it subtle. what kind of questions will she ask? is there anything i should bring in with me? will i have to do a demo on the first interview? i'm meeting here at her office i believe and not a mac store. i'm just hoping to do great on this interview i tend to choke at job interviews when i get nervous. any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## MakeupByJoyce (Nov 5, 2009)

PS sorry theres so many grammer and spelling errors i'm on a crappy computer


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 5, 2009)

there are many discussions on this topic in the industry discussion forum, you might want to check that out


----------



## merlegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Is this for the Chicago area? If so me too!!!!!!! GOOD luck!


----------

